# Wind Ensemble new Symphony?



## LaciDeeLeBlanc (Jul 17, 2007)

A friend and I had a discussion last night concerning Wind Ensemble: Will it eventually become as popular as the symphony orchestra? Will within the next few decades every major city have their own professional Wind Ensemble?

Money is a major issue here. The bottom line is, will people have enough interest to invest in a professional Wind Ensemble? Is the interest in the arts declining or increasing?


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

I think that an ensamble where the timbre and repetoir is limited will not thrive as easily. I'm a Yorkshireman, and here it's the brass band that is the typical Yorkshire ensamble. I still don't feel as if it has overtaken the orchestra in popularity though. (or the popular band!)


----------

